# Kingfish for Bait?



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just moved to FWB, never really shark fished in FL so im not too sure on the regulations. In texas, we couldnt use kings for shark bait, but I hear it being used alot down here. Is it allowed? What about other gamefish?


Brandon


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

As long as the king is within regs you are good. Over 24" and no more than two per person.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Spanish is good too.


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. Does that go for any gamefish, that's in the legal limit?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I used to shark fish alot in the 70's and we tried using kingfish for bait on several occasions but most of the time it did not remain in the water very long before catfish and other fish devoured it. We stuck to bonita, jacks, stingrays, and barracudas. For some reason, they held up much better.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Note, got a good talking to several years ago by the FWC, the point of the discussion was ----- "Any Regulated Specious" cannot be used for bait" don't get caught with 1/2 a Spanish because of the "must be landed whole" thing.....

Just 2 cents....


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

So Kings being regulated, cant be used?


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

Ive caught a few sharks on King heads. Never used a whole or partial one. I have been told by the FWC as well. Any fish that has to be measured can not be used as bait. On the other hand I have never had to reel in my shark lines from the beach. I have had the most luck on bonita. I stick with what works for me.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

As many bluefish that folks have been catching, just get a few of them jokers.....or go buy a small bonita.... Depends on size shark you are targeting....Big Bait Big Fish....


----------



## sharkfetching27 (Apr 15, 2012)

bonita and ray are the best dont get discourage if you dont catch anything right away. the bays at night are good for bull sharks and on the beach anything from a blacktip to a tiger is possible. fishing at night is your best bet and you will not have to deal with alot of people getting in your way.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Are you asking about using a King Mackerel for bait or a Gulf Kingfish, AKA Whiting?









I've hooked some very big sharks in the surf using live whiting!

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

No... king mackeral.

thanks


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

romadfishrman said:


> As long as the king is within regs you are good. Over 24" and no more than two per person.


 Yep - has to be in whole condition


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Yaksquatch said:


> Are you asking about using a King Mackerel for bait or a Gulf Kingfish, AKA Whiting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking he meant Elvis impersonators......did I flunk my marine biology class?


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Or maybe Huey Long?


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

Realtor said:


> Note, got a good talking to several years ago by the FWC, the point of the discussion was ----- "Any Regulated Specious" cannot be used for bait" don't get caught with 1/2 a Spanish because of the "must be landed whole" thing.....
> 
> Just 2 cents....


I'm not sure this is correct because spanish macs are used for marlin bait and are sold by Bait Masters of South Flordia.

Just my 2 cents.......:yes:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

DHB699 said:


> I'm not sure this is correct because spanish macs are used for marlin bait and are sold by Bait Masters of South Flordia.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.......:yes:


Just telling you what the FWC officer TOLD me....... In his mind there seemed to be nothing to question about this subject..... I agree about them being good bait. He said I could give you a ticket for that Spanish being under the legal limit.... 
Not disagreeing, just repeating what I was told. Someone make a phone call to the fwc on the issue and let us know what they say now days.... I am hitting the road for a little bit.... will check back later this evening.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I am going to have to say just cause a charter captain does it doesn't make it legal. I have seen butterflied red snapper used for grouper bait.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

minkmaster said:


> I am going to have to say just cause a charter captain does it doesn't make it legal. I have seen butterflied red snapper used for grouper bait.


+1 I have heard of people doing that too.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I have used Kingfish, Spanish and even Spotted Owl for shark bait with no problem. (OK- I am kidding about Spotted Owl.)

Use common sense and if you have a Kingfish for bait, just make sure it is of legal size. Once you catch or posess a legal-size Kingfish, what you do with it is your own decision. However, there are much better shark baits that are easier to get than Kingfish. I can't tell you how many sharks me and my group have caught using Bluefish, Ladyfish, Hardtails and even mullet.

I don't argue or debate FWC because they have a hard job and have to constantly stay up on regulations. If an FWC Officer 'suggests' I find a different bait, then I will find a different bait. The one you debate while relaxing on the beach may be the same one who saves your life on the next trip.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

speeding is illegal too!! lol


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

DHB699 said:


> I'm not sure this is correct because spanish macs are used for marlin bait and are sold by Bait Masters of South Flordia.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.......:yes:


Their whole, correct? And the commercial guys get to harvest smaller stuff than us. If you start chunking/filleting em on the water, then you will have problems. Everything's fine till ya get caught, just saying.......


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I have had great luck with one butterflied behind the boat like they do with barracuda in the keys. On the shoals and bars around the pass, the sharks will come and eat at the stern of the boat. Pretty cool choosing your target that way. I know in fresh water you can use bream for bait as long as they are legal size and caught with hook and line... I always figured same was true with saltwater fish. Am I the only one that drops mingo and lane snapper back down for bait when they are legal but on the small side? 
Cant wait for the water to clear and calm so we can go pull on something.


----------

